# Ohio Land in country



## wilson44875 (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone know of anyone doing rent to own on country land in Ohio. I want to get away from the stores, and live off what I can grow and raise myself. But needing rent to own/ land contract. I can come up with 1-2k down. and about 300 or so month for payments? Any place in Ohio long as I can have pigs. goats, chicken. turkey, quail ect and 2-10 acres. Does not need a house on it. I can build a cabin. Would like as few restrictions on building as possible. Cabin in woods with composting toilet and to heat and cook on wood stove.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Good luck. The price of land is so prohibitive right now. You might be able to find a place in SE Ohio with maybe an old mobile home on it in that price range. Even if the mobile wasn't too good, you'd have a well and septic and you could improve the property as you had time. Having to put those two items alone in on unimproved land would cost you more than you are able to budget right now with $2K down and $300 a month.


----------



## DETMAN (May 22, 2014)

Try Brunner land company


----------

